# need good gloves



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm tired of these wimpy gloves that last a week or so, don't protect much and certainly won't keep yer hands warm. It finally got cold, my circulation ain't what it used to be and I can't afford stitches.
I figgered I could shop the perty on line pictures and guess which ones may work, or, ask folks that use 'em every day. I'm fallin', chokin', skiddin' and buckin'. I'm lookin' for gloves that will be warm, not come apart at the seams or wear through at the knuckles. If I spend $25 instead of $5 and they last the whole winter, I'm money ahead.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Jed1124 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got a pair of Kinco gloves. Paid 23 bucks. I was not looking for gloves but I put them on on and they felt real good. Deer skin. Company is out of Oregon but I found the little Chi com label on the inside.:msp_angry: Can't speak for longevity but they are warm and comfortable.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 12, 2012)

Try a pair of the Husqvarna waterproof gloves. I really like em. Very warm and of course waterproof. I think I paid $20.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hillbilly Rick said:


> I'm tired of these wimpy gloves that last a week or so, don't protect much and certainly won't keep yer hands warm. It finally got cold, my circulation ain't what it used to be and I can't afford stitches.
> I figgered I could shop the perty on line pictures and guess which ones may work, or, ask folks that use 'em every day. I'm fallin', chokin', skiddin' and buckin'. I'm lookin' for gloves that will be warm, not come apart at the seams or wear through at the knuckles. If I spend $25 instead of $5 and they last the whole winter, I'm money ahead.
> Thanks,
> Rick



If your gloves are lasting a week, they're fine. If you're going through a pair every _day_ you might want to change brands. I've had good luck with White Ox. For dry weather and regular use they hold up pretty good. 
For working in the wet and cold I've tried a different brand almost every year and most of them don't last more than a week. Duluth Trading Post stuff seems to be the best combination of quality and price.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 12, 2012)

Im sorry guys I didnt read his post closely enough. Those Husqvarna waterproof gloves prolly wouldnt last either. Nevermind me, I was just tryin to help. Go with what Bob said, Im sure he knows. I was think they were for general firewood and workin gloves. Didnt realize he was a logger. I wouldnt have the slightest idea what to recommend there. Again, sorry.


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 12, 2012)

Like Gologit said, I use White Ox when I climb. They're pretty thick and work well in general weather. For cutting on decent days, I just use a thin pair of cotton gloves. Better feel in them. On the really cold and nasty days, White Ox with a really thin pain of rubber palmed gloves. I dont know the name, but it works good.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> Im sorry guys I didnt read his post closely enough. Those Husqvarna waterproof gloves prolly wouldnt last either. Nevermind me, I was just tryin to help. Go with what Bob said, Im sure he knows. I was think they were for general firewood and workin gloves. Didnt realize he was a logger. I wouldnt have the slightest idea what to recommend there. Again, sorry.



No need to be sorry. Those Husky gloves are great for a lot of stuff from what I hear. Gloves are an expendable for us. But, if somebody wants to send me a nice pair of winter gloves to try out I'll sure give them a good try. :msp_wink:


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> On the really cold and nasty days, White Ox with a really thin pain of rubber palmed gloves. I dont know the name, but it works good.




Yup. I'll try to find out what those are. Home Depot carried them for awhile. They're thicker than surgical gloves but thinner than dishwashing gloves. Good dexterity and they didn't roll around under the White Ox.


----------



## millbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

1470 | John Tillman Co.

Pound for pound, ounce for ounce, the greatest glove of all time. They are goat skin and sold at welding shops cost around $10. Granted they last 2 to 3 weeks but they are the most comfortable, flexable, finger hugging dont have to take them of to pick up a dime off the coffee counter.
I am in know way affiliated with this glove company just stumbled upon them while getting my tanks filled at the welding shop.


----------



## slowp (Jan 12, 2012)

I have seen some guys wearing the plastic surgical gloves under the White Ox gloves. I've seen guys ringing out their White Ox gloves while a turn goes up the hill. White Ox(en) don't keep hands warm when soaked. Good circulation and moving do. 

In the winter (rain and snow) some guys wear those bright orange rubber insulated ones. I like the Chilly Grips for running saw with, but they have cloth on the back and that soaks through fast. 

My answer would be to keep forty million pairs of gloves handy so you can switch to a dry pair as needed. 

I don't like to pay more than $4.98 a pair. I lose gloves. Maybe because I keep forty million around and can't keep track of them.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 12, 2012)

Speaking of gloves...does anybody need a few _right hand_ cotton gloves? I wear the left side out about twice as fast as the right side and by the end of the season there's a dozen or so righties in the back of the pickup. 

Maybe one of these days I'll find somebody who does the opposite and trade with them. :smile2:


----------



## slowp (Jan 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Speaking of gloves...does anybody need a few _right hand_ cotton gloves? I wear the left side out about twice as fast as the right side and by the end of the season there's a dozen or so righties in the back of the pickup.
> 
> Maybe one of these days I'll find somebody who does the opposite and trade with them. :smile2:



That would be me. I lose the righties. Note lose-- Not wear out.


----------



## tbow388 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Gloves*

I prefer the regular deerskin work gloves. Now when it gets cold I wear a microfleece glove liner under them.

www.sportsdepot.com


----------



## mile9socounty (Jan 12, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup. I'll try to find out what those are. Home Depot carried them for awhile. They're thicker than surgical gloves but thinner than dishwashing gloves. Good dexterity and they didn't roll around under the White Ox.



I still cant remember the name of them. Did a search on google and nothing. The local liqour store is where a person can pick them up around here.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2012)

I wear cotton rigging gloves almost all the time but I also wear the blue latex gloves from Bailey's. Either one lasts a day or two, sometimes a week. I also have several pair of various types of leather gloves when needed like mending fence.


----------



## mingo (Jan 12, 2012)

Galeton.com they should have anything you need in gloves I like the leatherback rough riders #2664 $32.95 for 3 pair, or the pig skin palomino waterproof#2540 33.95 for 3 pair.


----------



## wowzers (Jan 14, 2012)

This time of year I wear these orange gloves.

Best ® Fluorescent Orange Insulated PVC-coated Gloves - GEMPLER'S

I usually have a couple pair of those thin wool liner that I change out mid day.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 14, 2012)

My Husky dealer sells these full rubberized insulated gloves, and they work awesome. $5 a pair, no wet hands. Not sure of the brand.
Myself, I always (for years) used the $1.79 a pair white cotton gloves year round. I'd grab the skidder exhaust or set the brake and use the saw exhaust to warm my hands the first few times, then the rest of the day I was all set. Even wet, I didn't have any issues as long as I was moving.
I just had to be mindful of the cable barbs. Those cotton gloves would last me 3-4 days.
Now in the grapple all day I use regular insulated "ski" gloves.


----------



## jcl (Jan 14, 2012)

i use midwest insulated leather gloves summer and winter today was 25 degrees here and cut 8 cords of wood and hands stay warm. you can get them at tru-value hardware but i buy direct from midwest must buy 10.


----------



## hardmaple (Jan 14, 2012)

Have been using Kinco Gloves for years,can not seem to find anything better.You just have to remember to dry them out when you get in at night.Use them for chopping,skidding all of it,they usually last for about five to six weeks a pair,I really like them at that age.They are really ragged but they are good and broke in by then.


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the cheap O knit gloves. Get them good and dirty, some gas & oil, and a healthy amount of pitch and they are the best bang for the buck. thick cotton for cable though. .


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 14, 2012)

Atlas Fit 3/4 of the year, I get a week at least out of a pair. In the winter I go a size up and wear them over a pair of jersy gloves. I don't like the Atlas insulated gloves, they wear well but fingertips get cold.


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 17, 2012)

jcl said:


> i use midwest insulated leather gloves summer and winter today was 25 degrees here and cut 8 cords of wood and hands stay warm. you can get them at tru-value hardware but i buy direct from midwest must buy 10.



8 cords of wood in 1 day? With a chain saw? If all I had on were speedos I'd stay warm. Mostly runnin' from the guys in white with the "I love me" jacket Along with cutting I run the skidder and that's when my hands really get cold. I'll check Tru-Value out.
I saw Kinkos at a big box store and they didn't have what I wanted and I live too far away to order them and spend big $$ in gas to get them.
Thanks for the info and links. I think the rough riders are some I used years ago that worked well, I couldn't remember the brand. I'll get a hold of these companies and see if they have distributors closer to me.
Rick


----------

